# Military Nametape for BDUs



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can purchase BLANK military name tapes for BDU's? It is the strip of fabric that is placed on the LFC for the soldier's name and the RFC for the branch of service. Everyone that I have found only sells the finished embroidered product. Thanks for any help. Deric


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Uniformnametape.com


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks I think I have a link. I wanted to embroider them for a detachment here in the city.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

not sure about todays army, but when I was in we HAD to use issue tags from the clothing store or px


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

should be fine. We have done some for custom clients as well as a contract client her in jax for the NAVY


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Ricard,
So nice to see you around again. Very best to you mate.


----------

